# Enlomatic Filler



## ffemt128 (Feb 18, 2014)

Seriously considering purchasing one of these in the near future...


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2014)

Doug, couldn't give you much info last nite as i was on my phone. Down at Penn State today. My Enolmatic is awesome and I love it. I also bought mine in pieces due to budget and prices were a lot better in different places for each unit. Check out Presque Isle for the filter unit. OUr prices on the individual filters is the best also. We actually have one that goes down to .2 microns (thats not 2 micron). If you take care of the filters it will last for years, mine is about two years old. Flush it with oxy-clean and keep it in a meta/citric solution. I actually only use the .45 micron filter and use it for everything. Many very small wineries still only use this unit. It's nice to have everything in one unit and not have to use a separate vacuum pump. The ONLY downside to the Enolmatic is the initial investment.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 18, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, couldn't give you much info last nite as i was on my phone. Down at Penn State today. My Enolmatic is awesome and I love it. I also bought mine in pieces due to budget and prices were a lot better in different places for each unit. Check out Presque Isle for the filter unit. OUr prices on the individual filters is the best also. We actually have one that goes down to .2 microns (thats not 2 micron). If you take care of the filters it will last for years, mine is about two years old. Flush it with oxy-clean and keep it in a meta/citric solution. I actually only use the .45 micron filter and use it for everything. Many very small wineries still only use this unit. It's nice to have everything in one unit and not have to use a separate vacuum pump. The ONLY downside to the Enolmatic is the initial investment.


 

I sent Presque an email this morning to see what estimated shipping would be. I don't mind paying a little more if it means dealing with a company that will stand behind the products they sell. Valley Vinter has it for $395 on their site now. I figure I can still use my existing filter setup for the time being.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 19, 2014)

I ordered the Enlomatic from finevinewines.com , they had it for $399. Also picked up some needed chemicals, sorbate, tartaric acid and kmeta. Shipping was reasonable and I'll have everything the middle of next week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## JohnT (Feb 26, 2014)

They are fantastic. I have two of them! 

Be sure to get the racking kit. You will never need to lift a full carboy or demijohn ever again!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 26, 2014)

JohnT said:


> They are fantastic. I have two of them!
> 
> Be sure to get the racking kit. You will never need to lift a full carboy or demijohn ever again!


 

Not sure what the racking kit consists of but I have been racking with a vacuum pump I purchased from Wade for 2-3 years now. Great investment to the hobby the pump was. I checked shipping, I should have my enlomatic tomorrow. I'm looking forward to giving it a try this weekend. Now if my corks would arrive I'd really be set...


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I should receive the new filler today. Fedex Tracking has it ready for delivery...


----------



## JohnT (Feb 27, 2014)

If you already have a vacuum pump, then the racking kit makes no sense for you (essentially the same thing). 

One thing.. Depending on how much wine you bottle, parts on the unit can wear out (especially in the nozzle assembly). I normally purchase a new nozzle assembly after every 10,000 bottles or so, so they do last a good long while.

The good news is that you can purchase parts at a number of places (I usually purchase them at www.stpats.com). It is real nice knowing that I do not have to purchase a whole new filler.


----------



## MrKevin (Feb 27, 2014)

I've had mine for a couple years now. It's a great investment. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## alfulchino1 (Feb 27, 2014)

great little bottler 'that could' like the train...i have two...one has done over ten thousand bottles in the last two years....well worth the price


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 27, 2014)

alfulchino1 said:


> great little bottler 'that could' like the train...i have two...one has done over ten thousand bottles in the last two years....well worth the price



Over 10,000! All I can say is "Wow"! 

I was not on WMT when you were previously. I take it you have a commercial operation? Sounds great! Where is it located?


----------



## alfulchino1 (Feb 27, 2014)

the things is a good easy to operate and clean workhorse...fragile though...plastic breaks hint hint

we are in hollis new hampshire...


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2014)

I have easily put 10,000 through mine also. The only thing I replaced was the nozzle. I pulled the sleeve up on it to sanitize it and the sleeve slipped out of my fingers snapping shut which broke the plastic nozzle end off. I am now ready for bear as I picked up two mire used units for real cheap I could either fix up or use for parts.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 27, 2014)

FedEx shipping says it was delivered at 5:53. Guess what? They didn't deliver it to my house.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 28, 2014)

Well I'm happy to say that the Enlomatic found it's way home. I was just playing with it filling some bottles with a kmeta solution. I guess the big thhis is to make sure all bottles are close to the sam e height when filling. I had some that were slightly lower obviously resulting in less liquid. 

How tightly compressed should the spring be when filling?


----------



## JohnT (Feb 28, 2014)

I find that (with my technique) I never need to adjust the height. 

I envision the perfect level to be somewhere around a finger's width below the cork. 

I fill the bottle, then pull the bottom of the bottle out so that the bottle only slightly presses against the nozzle. I put enough pressure on it so that just a trickle of wine enter the bottle until I get the desired level.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 28, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I find that (with my technique) I never need to adjust the height.
> 
> I envision the perfect level to be somewhere around a finger's width below the cork.
> 
> I fill the bottle, then pull the bottom of the bottle out so that the bottle only slightly presses against the nozzle. I put enough pressure on it so that just a trickle of wine enter the bottle until I get the desired level.



How tight should the bottle press again the fill nozzle? Where I have it set with the bottle in place it there is about 3/4 to an inch of the spring visible. It is at one of the setting where it locks in place. I'm wondering if I need to move it up so there is not so much pressure on the spring. I like the level it filled to.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## JohnT (Feb 28, 2014)

Once a vacuum forms, you need very little pressure.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2014)

The arm with the nozzle should be about level. Like john said the way you pull out matters a lot. You can dribble a bit or another few ml's. After the first bottling you'll understand what we mean. You're gonna love it, nothing like it!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 3, 2014)

SO far so good. I bottled the Muscato on Friday evening and then bottled the Chilean Pinot Noir on Sunday. I think this will be a very worth while investment. Already considering the filtering attachment....


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 11, 2014)

All I can say so far is "Why did I wait so long to make this purchase?"


----------



## JohnT (Mar 11, 2014)

... Because at upwards toward $400.00, this is a big expense!


----------

